# Qr25det?



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

Hello everyone. I am ordering my Spec-V next week and am itching for turbo power!! I thought I read that Nissan already sells a 280hp turbo version overseas. If this is true then Nismo will CERTAINLY have one for us this fall right? Does anyone have any info on this? Even rumors would be fun. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Nissan does not sell a turbo version of the QR25DE motor anywhere, as far as I know. Nissan does make a turbo version of the previous SE-R motor called the SR20DET, but you don't have the SR20 motor in your Spec V. If you must have forced induction, there is a Spec V out there with a supercharger on it. I think it's done by Area 51? Not sure about that. Anyway, due to the design of the QR25 motor it's not going to be easy to get a lot of forced induction power out of it in stock form. Unfortunately, the previous SE-R's SR20DE motor was far better suited for turbo than the QR motor is.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*borgwarner and Area 51 to be exact.*

peep the June 2002 issue of import tuner for all the fresh goodies for the B15. I hate all you guys by the way.... I want a B14 spec V! But my B14 SE will have to do. it will be a spec V one day!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Well, if Nissan makes one or not I'm SURE our good friends at Jim Wolf are. They have had a prototype running around for a few months now. That S/C by Area 51 sounds cool. Do you know if it is an Eaton or centrifugal type? 

Also, if by saying it will be hard to get much power out of the motor with a turbo you are talking about all that crap Sport Compact Car said about thin ring lands a small base circle cam and an open deck block I say BS!! Yes, all of those things will make 500hp difficult but by then you should have a fully prepped race motor anyway. I have no doubt that 300hp would be EASY from the motor with only about 8psi of boost and good tuning. The stock C.R. is only 9.5:1 which is the same as VW's little turbo 1.8L and people run 15-18psi on those all the time. 8psi would be nothing to a QR25DE. Thank you very much.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

O2BTURBO said:


> *Also, if by saying it will be hard to get much power out of the motor with a turbo you are talking about all that crap Sport Compact Car said about thin ring lands a small base circle cam and an open deck block I say BS!! Yes, all of those things will make 500hp difficult but by then you should have a fully prepped race motor anyway. I have no doubt that 300hp would be EASY from the motor with only about 8psi of boost and good tuning. The stock C.R. is only 9.5:1 which is the same as VW's little turbo 1.8L and people run 15-18psi on those all the time. 8psi would be nothing to a QR25DE. Thank you very much. *


I think the reason for most of the complaints is it's compared and is following the SR20DE. My stock internal motor (except for cams) made 392hp and 367ft/lbs @ the wheels. It doesn't look promising for the QR to get very close to that.

Stay tuned for more answers to these type of questions on SE-R.net as Mike Kojima has written up a detailed description of the QR with cross section pics of the motor and what mods to go with and why.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*I think it's done by Area 51?*

Its actually Street Concepts Spec-V that is supercharged (with the help of Borg Warner & Area 51). They haven't dyno tested it yet, so no numbers to report. The QR25 is way to limited in terms of boosting from what I hear as well. Open deck like a Honda.

Street Concepts Spec-V


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the link on that Street Concepts car. Very cool. I'm not too big a fan of centrifugal superchargers myself but it will be a good learning experience to see what the motor likes and doesn't like. Especially w/NOS!!

I have to concede to you guys about the lessened potential for maximum power compared to the SR20DE but c'mon, for a normal 13 second or even 12 second street car the new motor will be fine. The frail little Honda D16 civic's can easily hold 200+ hp/liter with new rods and pistons so I see no reason why a QR25DE won't do the same. 450hp should be possible and only cost about $2000 more to be internally beefed up (which I think you 400hp+ guys should be doing anyway!). Keep the chat coming. I love hearing your opinions (even if I don't agree I enjoy talking cars sooo much)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

> The frail little Honda D16 civic's can easily hold 200+ hp/liter with new rods and pistons so I see no reason why a QR25DE won't do the same.


There's the fault in your reasoning. Just because the QR25 is bigger doesn't mean it'll take boost any better than the D16 will. You can't just assume things about engines like that. I sincerely doubt you'll get a QR25 car into the 12s without having to replace a whole bunch of internal parts first. You can do it with an SR20DE, but that's an entirely different engine.

Also, $2000 seems kind of optimistic considering you're going to have to sleeve the block first, in addition to replacing pistons, rods, most of the valvetrain, etc. But we'll see I guess... as soon as somebody decides to go whole hog with the QR and really build it up. One thing I can guarantee you is that it will neither be as easy nor as cheap as you think it will be.

Till then there's always that supercharger kit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Sheesh!! Ok. Ok. I DO concede that the QR is NOT as ready to accept boost as the SR but it doesn't suck that bad! No, it will not handle 400hp without work but the street concepts spec-v is supercharged with nitrous. How much power do you think that motor will churn out? 300 minimum. That's enough to get the car into the 12's with some drag radials. The hardest thing I think people will have once they get going to trap speeds greater than 100mph is shifting into fifth gear toward the end of the track.

One last thing I feel (about my comparrison to the D16) is that the QR at 300hp won't have to face near the cyllinder pressure that the D16 would. I understand that it can't handle the same specific output as many other Japanese engines but it'll be an awesome street performer. BTW where are all of the defenders of the QR? Are they all on the v board? Aren't any of you here?

Oh, and Zak; although I seem to be at odds with your opinion here I do thank you for your input.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't worry about being at odds with my opinion... it's just an opinion after all. I would love to see somebody build up a turbo Spec V. It would take some work, but if somebody were willing to do what it will take to make the engine stronger, it would be a total beast with a turbo. You could put a massive turbo on it and the engine's displacement would help take care of the lag.

If only Nissan had decided to make it a stronger engine to begin with.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *If only Nissan had decided to make it a stronger engine to begin with. *


I feel bad for the QR because it follows such an "add a turbo happy" engine. We really can't expect an engine to be as bulletproof as the SR with more than tripling the power output. I mean seriously, triple the output on the stock motor is freaking amazing. I think the QR will be a good engine, it's just hard to follow the SR20.


----------

